# AGP 4x  funktioniert nicht



## Caliterra (3. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe schon seit längerem ein Problem mit meinem Board.

Board: Biostar M7MKE mit VIA KX133 Chipsatz
Grafik: Geforce2 Ti 64Mb
CPU: AMD Athlon 700 (SlotA)

Und zwar folgendes:

Wenn ich im Bios AGP vierfach aktiviere startet mein PC ganz normal 
aber sobald ich ein Spiel starte hängt er sich auf.
Ich habe es schon mit mehreren Bios-udates versucht aber das Prob. taucht immer wieder auf.

Natürlich auch mit Treiber-updates aller Art (Board, Grafik, DX)

Unter AGP 2x läuft alles ganz normal. Ich kann spielen bis die Finger bluten.
Aber halt mit niedriger performance. Und das nervt weil die neusten Spiele immer
mehr Ressourcen verschlingen und höhere Anforderungen an die GPU stellen.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Caliterra


----------



## Frank Loizzi (3. Oktober 2003)

*Verkauf das Teil...*

Hallo,

guck mal was ich mit google.de dazu gefunden habe:

http://www.hardwareseeker.com/products/BioStar_M7MKE/userreviews.html

Sieh zu das du den Schrott los wirst!  

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------



## Caliterra (3. Oktober 2003)

Ok wahrscheinlich hast Du recht aber es ist gerade ungünstig mit dem einbauen.

Gibt es denn keinen Weg z.B. einen patch oder vielleicht ein Bios upgrade der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Frank Loizzi (3. Oktober 2003)

*Tur mir leid...*

Hallo,

tut mir leid wenn ich dir nichts positiveres dazu sagen kann. Aber ein Satz aus den Beschreibungen unter diesem Link, sollte deine Nachfrage beantworten:" ...could not get AGP port working w/ S4 video card or GeForce". Biostar war schon immer richtig . Verkauf es bei Ebay, leg dann noch 10,-Teuro drauf und kauf dir was vernüftiges, mit einem aktuelleren Chipsatz. So teuer ist das ganze gar nicht. Hab mein L7VTA 1.0 von Elitegroup für schlappe 69,- Teuros nigel, nagel neu gekauft. Beim Verkauf deines Boards fällt ja auch was ab. Es ist aber definitiv kaputt aus der Entwicklung gekommen, es gibt nachdem was ich gelesen habe keine Lösung. Und es liegt nicht an deiner Grafikkarte, wozu also ein BIOS dafür?

 

Ciao

Frank Loizzi


----------



## Caliterra (4. Oktober 2003)

Danke für Deine Info.

Ich glaube ich werde mich gleich mal bei ebay  informieren.
Ich konnte es zuerst einfach nicht richtig glaube was da stand.
Das man da gar nichts machen kann.



> " ...could not get AGP port working w/ S4 video card or GeForce"



Aber mitlerweile hab ich mich mit meinem Schicksal abgefunden.naja wat solls.

cu  

Caliterra


----------

